# Dien Bien Phu



## Polar Bear (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good book or books recounting Dien Bien Phu?


----------



## pegasus (Dec 31, 2006)

Hell in a Very Small Place: <something>  Dien Bien Phu; 

Can't remember the author or the complete title. My copy is in storage in FL. :doh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 31, 2006)

Pegasus, I got cha on this one.

Hell in a very small place; the siege of Dien Bien Phu , by Bernard B Fall

LL


----------



## Looon (Dec 31, 2006)

Bless you

Or is it gazoontite?


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2006)

LibraryLady said:


> Hell in a very small place; the siege of Dien Bien Phu , by Bernard B Fall
> 
> LL



Agreed, great book!
Cant go wrong with this one.


----------

